# Major service time



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Headed into the "shop" (hospital) tomorrow to have my right knee replaced. Will be off-line for a few days, but will be back 1/2 days in a week or so. Had the left knee one done four years ago, so I know what to expect (_lots_ of physical therapy ).


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Bummer!! What am I going to do if I need help with my snowblower!?!? 

J/K best of luck and thanks for your help!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Hope all goes well and you come out the other end running out of the gate!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Speedy recovery Robert!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Best of luck, and hurry back!


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Get well soon. You will be missed with all your knowledge about honda snowblowers!


----------



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

Robert, these always go well, and I'll bet yours will. Mine did. Seriously, I'd imagine we both went in on our last legs, literally, so anythign is an improvement! Mines good enough to ride dirtbikes, and I'm wishing the same for you.


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

Best of luck and get well soon.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I see Robert is back. Hope everything went well and you are moving around again.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Shryp said:


> I see Robert is back. Hope everything went well and you are moving around again.


Yes, albeit slowly. It was a good off-season 'project' to get done. I "have pics so it did happen" if anyone wants to PM me for a link.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Good luck . My mom had this do and was very happy with it. You do need to do all the therapy for the best results . Take care , eyeboltman


----------



## Twig (Jan 6, 2014)

Good luck Robert!!! Get well soon!


----------

